# Detailingworld™ Review - Kenotek Tyre & Plastic Gloss



## Hereisphilly

*Detailingworld™ Review - Kenotek Tyre & Plastic Gloss*

*Introduction*
First of all a big thanks to Mark at morethanpolish for sending in a big bottle of Kenotek Tyre and Plastic Gloss for review.

I've never heard of Kenotek before, but there is a large range and morethanpolish look to stock all of it.

More info can be found on their website at http://www.morethanpolish.com

*The Product*
The product is supplied in a large 1l spray trigger bottle, with a nice high quality trigger. The liquid itself is thin, white and cloudy without any scent 









*The Manufacturer says:*
_A newly formulated high-quality plastic and tyre renovator. Tyre & Plastic Gloss provides a deep silk gloss on all external bumpers, rubber and plastic surfaces. Can also be used as an engine dressing.
Distributes easily on a cleaned surface by spraying first, then wiping with a brush or cloth._

*The Method*
Firstly the tyres were degreased with my APC of choice and given a good scrub to remove any existing dressing that might interfere with this product
I then proceeded to normally wash and dry the car, inc the tyres










Although the instructions say to spray directly onto the required surface, In my experience I find this method can lead to alot of sling, so I prefer to pray onto an applicator and then apply to the tyre. This also allows for a much more precise method of application with no over spray onto the wheels










I was surprised that the applicator got quite dirty, as my tyres were clean, so maybe this has some cleaning properties too










A few 50/50 shots


















The liquid was very thin and there were spots of dressing that stayed on the surface of the tyre, but these soon dissipated.

When the dressing dried the finish that was left was glossy and very uniform, I quite like it!


























Now normally I'm a fan of subtle satin effect dressings, but I actually quite like the finish this gives. Its glossy but not overly so and I like that all the lettering on the sidewall is clearly visible

*Price*
A litre of this dressing costs a crazy cheap £7.99 and can be bought from morethanpolish. I don't think I've seen a retail product that offers such good value

http://www.morethanpolish.com/kenotek-car-care.asp

*Would I use it again?*
Definitely, when I fancy a glossy tyre, I think the finish this dressing gives is great so will be using it again, that's for sure

*Conclusion*
I wasn't sure what to expect coming into this review, and I had never heard of Kenotek before, and I was pretty sure I had my favourite dressings all sewn up anyways

This was dead easy to use, spread really well and I did like the glossy finish it left. The fact that the price is one of the best I've seen and that it can be used on plastics too means I can easily recommend

I cant test durability just yet as the dressing has been applied today, but I'll update this review with my findings after a week

"Detailingworld™ reviewer has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------

